# Most awaited Game of 2005..



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 28, 2005)

guys wat is the most awaited game by u this year.. 

mine.. 

GTA:SA
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory,
THE PATH OF NEO


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 28, 2005)

THE PATH OF NEO


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 28, 2005)

Mine will be: 
GTA San Andreas (P.C.)
Resident Evil 4 (PS2)
Path of Neo
Brothers in Arms
F.E.A.R.
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
SWAT 4

Have tried the demo of the last two games and absolutely loved them. Brace up for some really good A.I. in SWAT 4.


----------



## [lokesh] (Feb 28, 2005)

Hmm....

GTA :SA
Path of Neo
S.T.A.L.K.E.R
F.E.A.R
Doom 3: Resurrection


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 28, 2005)

You mean Doom 3:Resurrection of Evil dont you? Now thats one great expansion too. And it has a weapon similar to the Gravity Gun from HL2. Now it will be fun to throw back the fire balls back on those demons.

And I do hope S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl sees the light of day. Last heard, it may not be able to make it onto shelves this year. I tried the alpha and it looked good, even on a low end system like mine.

And one game that I forgot was, Serious Sam 2! Just love that gun-anything-that-moves type of gameplay that SS is famous for.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 28, 2005)

No news on SS2 yet, still. And the game was supposed to be out last year end.  As for D3:RoE, exactly 34 days before it hits shelves in the US, give or take two weeks before it ends up here. Yippee! 
I am so badly looking forward to RE4, I cant get why Capcom is still not getting their act together for the PS2 version. Why should NGC viewers have all the fun? At least, thank God that StarCraft: Ghost has now been moved from the NGC to the Nintendo Revolution.  I was beginning to think that the NGC owners were having all the games drop into their lap. 
I will remain skeptical about "The Path of Neo" although it seems that The Matrix Online is doing really great, according to the lucky blokes at GameSpot. Me, I will wait and then let someone else buy it, and then I will play it for myself, let the hype sink in and then think about buying it. Once bitten, twice shy.
I guess the only things I'm really looking forward to is Brothers In Arms and AoE3 (if it does make it out this year) Its been so long since I saw the BIA trailer that its beginning to feel like a previous birth. And the really strange part is that Quake 4, RtCW2, etc are all set to launch in 2006, and literally there's no news about these games. Looks like everything's being sealed tight in a vault that could give the CIA a run for their money.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 28, 2005)

LOL d00d, seems you are hopelessly out of date as far as the BiA trailers is concerend. head over to gametrailers.com and you will find a virtual treasure house of BiA trailers. Those guys have been releasing a trailer almost every 14 days and yours truly has been downloading them all. The recent one that is out now is titled "Supression Fire". Havent downloaded it yet, but will do it tonight.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 28, 2005)

Ah, what can I say? I usually prefer downloading something I'd actually use instead of seeing something and then deleting it right away.  I'll leave the game videos to you, so you can download it and send it to me on CD, and I can download something else in the meantime.  I'll leave it to Digit and Skoar for the game trailers (and you, of course )


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 28, 2005)

path of neo
godfather
san andreas

and yes doom3:roe will be fun to play ,i saw its trailer..... its awsome.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 1, 2005)

Did anyone see The Godfather trailers? They havent shown any actual gameplay though. 70% of the game will be on foot, so I guess car chases and drive by shootouts will be less common.

@Prof: Did I ever tell you that I had 3.9Gbs worth of game trailers stored in my dear departed HDD?


----------



## CyCo (Mar 1, 2005)

SAN ANDREAS DEFINITELY ...

it seems to be on every1's list ....

AOE 3 Too ... long time since that has got released .... AOM sucked ... 

also waiting to see the next counterstrike .....


----------



## QuickFire (Mar 1, 2005)

GTA:SA 
AOE 3
STALKER


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 1, 2005)

what about pariah, the screens are great


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 1, 2005)

@CyCo: Next Counterstrike? Is there a new one coming after CS: Source? I think not! Or do you mean HL2 mods?


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 1, 2005)

Need For Speed : Most Wanted


----------



## goobimama (Mar 1, 2005)

me thinks that Brothers in Arms should be quite good. Saw that trailer thingy on the digit dvd. But first, I gotta get rid of my geforce 4 mx440 128MB and get meself a g6800 or something'.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 1, 2005)

@cody: 3.9 GBs? Priceless!  No wonder you literally tore your hair out. Man, you seriously need a DVD Writer more than me. I just use it for backups and TV show recordings. 

Talking about CS:S, I wonder when Valve will enable the bots for it. I liked that a lot about CS:CZ, that I could play with bots offline whenever I was alone and none of my friends were around online. And I am still waiting for news on the ATI levels and of course, any hint of official confirmation on HL3.


----------



## DKant (Mar 1, 2005)

Path of Neo
S.T.A.L.K.E.R


----------



## moshel (Mar 1, 2005)

Me waiting for GTA SA......rest whichever sports games coming from EA, like every year.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 2, 2005)

1. Call of Cthulhu, winner of many awards
*www.callofcthulhu.com/
2. GTA:SA
3. The Half-Life 2 expansion...they've just confirmed it!!!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 2, 2005)

Half Life 2 expansion?!!! Wow! Links please!


----------



## Serial_Killer (Mar 2, 2005)

I think its* F.E.A.R* , Saw the video and it was awesome ,great graphics ,ragdoll physics and bullettime effect with granade exploding was awesome .
And the creepy little girl in it makes it even more interesting .


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 2, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Half Life 2 expansion?!!! Wow! Links please!


Nothing from valVe as usual...they're too uptight to say anything to anyone. Rumours abound...read more here


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 2, 2005)

Sigh! Thats what I came across when I Googled it. I thought Valve had confirmed it on their site.


----------



## CyCo (Mar 2, 2005)

@^+Alt+Del 

i mean after source ... just hopin for a really good 1 .. czoz source is that great .. good graphics but no fun on LAN ...


----------



## CyCo (Mar 2, 2005)

me waitin for NFS : MOST WANTED 

i had put up a seperate post of this in this section but it disappeared ..weird

neways chek these out and drooooooool 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14715&highlight=nfs

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13284&highlight=nfs


----------



## mamba (Mar 2, 2005)

AOE III

then there r the usual suspects - 

S A
path of neo
doom 3 - roe


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 2, 2005)

Age Of Empires looks really great in its new avaatar. Wonder how taxing will it be on the system requirements. The screenshots look absolutely amazing. My non-gaming friend refused to believe that the wallpaper that I had was actually a screenie from a game!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 2, 2005)

btw m8 did u c the bombay episode of WAR OF A MILLION?? hmm wasn too bad.. now jus waitin for the finals.. at delhi..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 2, 2005)

Actually no, I was just able to watch the Chennai episode.


----------



## hard_rock (Mar 3, 2005)

*THE GODFATHER*


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 4, 2005)

I dont thgink godfather will surface in 2k5 though ea said so\
And HOw come they dont Release street v of games on pC


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 4, 2005)

I wonder why Burnout 3 is not being ported to the PC? If that game makes it to the PC, it will be the top on my list for the "most awaited games of 2005"!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 4, 2005)

hmm i ve played burnout 2 in PS2.. man was awesome.. but never knew burnout 3 had come  anyways lets see if they release for PC


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 4, 2005)

Whoa! Havent tried Burnout 3 yet? My advise? Drop everything now and rush to the nearest PS2 or X-Box and try that game. You wont regret it Bala!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 4, 2005)

I've only got the Burnout 3 Demo along with the NFSU2 CD.  I like it, except that I always lose. I am still to get the hang of leaving the keyboard behind.


----------



## infernus (Mar 4, 2005)

[Edit]


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 4, 2005)

What he meant was that he had been playing the Burnout 3 demo that came with his NFSUG2 *DVD* for the PS2. Thats the PS2 version he is talking about.

The PC version of NFSUG2 doesnt have the demo, remember? And he did include that part of leaving behind the keyboard.


----------



## infernus (Mar 4, 2005)

Didnt look at the leaving behind the keyboard part. Stunned when i saw Burnout 3. But still, I didnt know there were PS2 Demo Games. Anyway, now I do.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 4, 2005)

@infernus: Oh yes, the Burnout 3 demo is on both the XBox and PS2 versions of NFSU2. I made a mistake too, I should've said NFSU2 DVD and made things a bit more clearer.  And PS2 demos are usually carried as a feature on full version games.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 4, 2005)

Oopsie! I said NFSUG2 CD as well! Should correct it to DVD!
Btw, is it quite common to find other game demos as well?


----------



## allindrome (Mar 4, 2005)

Hitman:Blood Money


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 5, 2005)

EMpires at War a cool rts from westwood


----------



## shaunak (Jul 12, 2005)

CALL OF DUTY 2


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 18, 2005)

What about Civilization IV?


----------



## moshel (Oct 18, 2005)

as this thread is on first page...

i already got FIFA 06. the game which i wait for every year. and now waiting for AOE3


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Oct 20, 2005)

GTA SA, Hitman Blood Money, Serious2, Godfather.

Awaiting....heartedly.


----------



## kau_therock (Oct 20, 2005)

Nfs most wanted all the way


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2005)

nfs mw and gta sa.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 27, 2005)

that will be 
Prince of persia 3
NFS most wanted
UT 2007
Quake 4


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 31, 2005)

Call of Duty 2 (now bundled free with every GeForce 7800GT!)
Quake 4
STALKER (may be released November/December)
Duke Nukem Forever (If Ever......)


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 31, 2005)

Quake 4
S.T.A.L.K.E.R


----------



## vignesh (Oct 31, 2005)

Age of empires 3.


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 31, 2005)

I've lost all hope for STALKER, its turned into another Duke forever  The game has been delayed to Nov next year  

Now waiting for 
Cthulu: dark corners of the earth (feb 2006) 
King Kong
NFS: MW
Matrix: Path of Neo
Tomb Raider: Legend


----------



## DKant (Oct 31, 2005)

Next year!  Damn. Neway, waiting for Aftermath (ok it's an expansion, but still), and Path of Neo.


----------

